# Craigslist posting in AZ



## Myia09 (Jan 20, 2010)

Sigh..this bunny is in a fish tank. Anyone in AZ can pick him up? Rescue him from becoming food or someone other careless owner picks up?



http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pet/1559397376.html


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 20, 2010)

OMG....what are ppl thinking. I wish I was closer. He looks like a flemish in a fish tank :grumpy:


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, I know. I would take him in, but its no more buns right now..I am already taking in another foster.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 20, 2010)

I saw that and it made me sick. I thought about emailing the person...but I have no way of getting to Phoenix (going down there in 2 weeks though) and I doubt the owner would drive the bun to my area. I am 2 hours away .


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 20, 2010)

I hope someone can take this cute guy. At least the aquarium is large - 72" x 24". As long as there is no top on it, there should be enough ventilation.


----------



## Baby Juliet (Jan 20, 2010)

That fish tank probably has more floor area than any single level rabbit cage on the market.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 20, 2010)

Unfortunately, even without a top, fish tanks do not provide enough ventilation. Plus, the bedding looks dirty which = ammonia.


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, I am sure it smells and is awful. Ugh I wish I could but james says no


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 20, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Yeah, I am sure it smells and is awful. Ugh I wish I could but james says no


LOL....you've got "one of those" too ?


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Jan 21, 2010)

undergunfire wrote:


> *Myia09 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I am sure it smells and is awful. Ugh I wish I could but james says no
> ...



Don't we all?
:dude:


That poor Bunny...


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 21, 2010)

If I was closer I would take him. He looks like a flemmie mix and i want one! Is there a good rescue in the area? Maybe someone could pick him up and give him to a rescue?


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 21, 2010)

Rescues are packed full, unfortunately. They are having trouble adopting out the rescue bunnies...there is just sooooo many of them .


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, my boyfriend is strict on NO MORE RABBITS now..or other animals. We had to set a "limit" which I don't agree with. :/
What can you do? 
The add is still up. If he posts again for free, I may be able to convince james until I find someone to take him.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 22, 2010)

I emailed the person because an ad was up today. I told them I could take the bunny in, but it would have to be delivered to my area around Prescott. The owner said they don't have the time to do so.

If only I could get the rabbit to me, I'd foster him until I found him a home. Miss Lilly leaves on the 7th of February, so I have the space.


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 22, 2010)

Did he say for free? I could hold him for you..but I have no way of getting up there. I do go to Peoria however.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 22, 2010)

Nope....the person just said they didn't have the gas or the time to drop him off in Prescott.

The soonest I am coming down to PHX would be hopefully next weekend (not this coming), if not then it would be on the 6th of Feb. I have to go to Ryan's Pet Supply to get all of my grooming equipment, which is at this address: 1805 East McDowell Road, Phoenix

My Dad is taking us down there because our car is crap and won't make it over the mountains. So the time we go depends on when he can take us. I can call him tomorrow and set up the date, so I know for sure.

What breed and size is this rabbit, I wonder?


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 22, 2010)

I can't find the ad anymore?


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 22, 2010)

I can't either. I sent her an email back last night, but I haven't heard from her yet.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 22, 2010)

The rabbit is now being advertised as food. Apparently he's 7lbs at 4 months....sounds like a Flemish. Ugh....please get him and I will pick him up in PHX in 2 weeks...if that works out. If the lady wants $20, then I will pay you the $20 through PayPal.


ETA: I'm scared they will dump him, since they are being evicted on Tuesday.


----------



## pla725 (Jan 22, 2010)

Here is the listing in question. There is a phone number.

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pet/1565905980.html


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 22, 2010)

I have been texting the person and they swear he's not a Flemish. BUT....4 months and 7lbs? I'd say he probably is...or a mix?

They are going to text me more pictures in a little while. Hopefully Myia and I can get him out of the terrible situation.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 22, 2010)

I hope you two can(get him out). Poor thing in that fish tank. He really looks like a flemish, to me.


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey, if ya'll can grab him up before hand, Amy I can take him in until a permanent home is found or I can keep him, I'll pay ya'll back whatever the fee is they asked.

I have TONS of room.

Ya know I am meeting you on the 7th as is. ^_^


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 22, 2010)

He has not answerd my call or texted back??
Amy can you tell him your friend will pick him up so I can?


----------



## cheryl (Jan 23, 2010)

Goodness..i really hope you get this bunny


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 23, 2010)

I got a text from the lady and she needs the rabbit gone today. She's giving him away for free. I'm so scared if Myia can't get him today, she will set him loose or a person who has a huge snake will grab him up.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 23, 2010)

:grumpy:What's that ladies problem? **Sigh** Can Myia get the bunny?


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 23, 2010)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> :grumpy:What's that ladies problem? **Sigh** Can Myia get the bunny?


I don't know....I haven't heard from Myia at all today. I hope everything is okay with her.


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 24, 2010)

ARrrrrrgh stupid blackberry! Did not post my reply! ARGH!
I posted last night, that the person FINALLY texted me..not call but texted..and said he was gone. I asked if he went to a pet home and he replied "Yes to a house where lots of children can play and pet him" which sounded super sarcastic..
Which made me very sad. Poor soul, I just feel awful. 
I wish he would have replied to me..I ended up giving 2 calls, 1 voicemail, and 4 texts. :/


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jan 24, 2010)

:tears2: well we can hope..

Ya'll tried


----------

